# Things to shoot in Louisville Ky?



## Scuba (Feb 14, 2012)

I will be in Louisville KY on Sat with nothing to do but walk around with my camera.  My wife will be at a meeting all day so I could use some help on some good places to check out.  Anyone have some direction for me?  I was thinking along the lines of cityscape, maybe some graffiti, cool architecture, or even a park.  I am pretty open.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 15, 2012)

Scuba said:


> I will be in Louisville KY on Sat with nothing to do but walk around with my camera. My wife will be at a meeting all day so I could use some help on some good places to check out. Anyone have some direction for me? I was thinking along the lines of cityscape, maybe some graffiti, cool architecture, or even a park. I am pretty open.


I live just outside of Louisville.  I know allllllllllllllll the cool spots, but not sure what you are interested in most.....


----------



## Scuba (Feb 15, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Scuba said:
> 
> 
> > I will be in Louisville KY on Sat with nothing to do but walk around with my camera. My wife will be at a meeting all day so I could use some help on some good places to check out. Anyone have some direction for me? I was thinking along the lines of cityscape, maybe some graffiti, cool architecture, or even a park. I am pretty open.
> ...



Thanks for the messages with the suggestions!


----------



## Mello (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey what were some of the suggestions?  I go to Louisville every now and then.  

Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 15, 2012)

Scuba said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > Scuba said:
> ...



Welcome.  Well, I am glad I am finding all my KY people on here, lol.  He said he was going to be downtown so I suggested, some of the old buildings and the Humana building which which was built with all imported Italian Marble.  I suggested the YUM center, be he a UK fan, BOOO, GO CARDS!!


----------



## SCraig (Feb 15, 2012)

Fort Knox isn't far off.  There is a good armor museum there if you enjoy that sort of thing.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 15, 2012)

Too bad it's too early for a visit to Churchill Downs for some racing, not sure if there's much going on there with training right now. It's a quick cab ride over though to check out the building.


----------



## Scuba (Feb 15, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Fort Knox isn't far off.  There is a good armor museum there if you enjoy that sort of thing.



Hmm...that would be neat.  I will have to look how close it is.


----------



## Scuba (Feb 15, 2012)

Tony S said:


> Too bad it's too early for a visit to Churchill Downs for some racing, not sure if there's much going on there with training right now. It's a quick cab ride over though to check out the building.



Yeah I had thought of Churchill Downs and looked up earlier to see if there was anything, but the season doesn't start for a while.  Practice would still be fun or even more interesting.  I will have the car too I think so I may just shoot over there anyways.  Thanks for the input.  I can't wait for race season.  I will just have to go back during the season too.  I am only about ~2 hours from Louisville.


----------



## Scuba (Feb 15, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Scuba said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...




GO CATS!!!!!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 15, 2012)

If you're still going to be free around twilight time you can cross the 2nd street bridge to Jeffersonville and get some nice city skyline shots with the river in front. I couldn't find a normal shot but you get the idea.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 15, 2012)

4th Street Live for the night scenes
Churchill Downs/Kentucky Derby Museum
Slugger Museum
Louisville Zoo
There are usually lots of nice boats right around the Captains Quarters Riverside Grille.
Maker's Mark Distillery


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 16, 2012)

Tony S said:


> Too bad it's too early for a visit to Churchill Downs for some racing, not sure if there's much going on there with training right now. It's a quick cab ride over though to check out the building.



I live in Derby City, love, LOVE going to the track!!  I've been several times and also saw the Rolling Stones in concert there a few years ago.  Derby tine aroung here is FUN!


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 16, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> If you're still going to be free around twilight time you can cross the 2nd street bridge to Jeffersonville and get some nice city skyline shots with the river in front. I couldn't find a normal shot but you get the idea.



Didn't realize you lived so close....Hoosier fan???  Nice shot, however, my fav building is the Humana building.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 19, 2012)

Scuba, how did it go?


----------



## Scuba (Feb 21, 2012)

Things went pretty good. I have a little time today to go through my images. I was getting ready for a health fair this morning so haven't had the time to really look. But I enjoyed myself. Walked into a few bad areas but it was worth it.


----------



## Scuba (Feb 21, 2012)

Posted a few here from the trip. Let me know what you think.  Thanks everyone for the input.


----------

